# A new knife, with a new style.



## Nicodemus (Nov 13, 2013)

I`ve been contemplatin` a new knife for a while, and got with Godawgs 57 to see what we could come up with. This is the result, a Canadian skinner, overall length of 7 inches, with a 3 inch blade. Custom select desert ironwood handles, and this beauty will shave you. Fits my hand perfectly. 

Thanks, Hank. It`s a pure masterpiece of perfection. I love it!


----------



## JamHunts (Nov 13, 2013)

Looks real good


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 13, 2013)

A gorgeous, functional work of art!


----------



## flintlocker (Nov 13, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## ncrobb (Nov 13, 2013)

That'll work!


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 13, 2013)

Beautiful hunk of stove wood on there that's for sure!

John I.


----------



## tedsknives (Nov 13, 2013)

Beautiful work


----------



## bbs383ci (Nov 13, 2013)

Man that sure is purty


----------



## pnome (Nov 13, 2013)

You can just stare into that wood grain for hours.  Very nice.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 13, 2013)

Beautiful work Hank. A super nice knife Nic.


----------



## jbrooker (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks good Nic, Hank nice work


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 14, 2013)

That handle is sure enough some pretty wood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2013)

Beautiful knife.


----------



## seeker (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like the perfect knife.


----------



## godogs57 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words folks...much appreciated!


----------



## slightly grayling (Nov 14, 2013)

Beautiful, I especially like the size....perfect for deer!


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 14, 2013)

Godogs, nice work! That is such a classic style! 

You're pretty lucky to Nic! Post your first skinning!


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 14, 2013)

My Gawd!!!!!!! Look at the paw on that critter!!!!!!!!!!! Nice knife.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 15, 2013)

Congrats on a fine knife Nic!  Beautiful job Hank!


----------



## M Sharpe (Nov 15, 2013)

Beautiful knife!!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice knife Nic


----------



## blues brother (Nov 15, 2013)

SWEET!
Hey Nic... reckon you might throw that blade on the trade blanket at Chehaw???


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 15, 2013)

blues brother said:


> SWEET!
> Hey Nic... reckon you might throw that blade on the trade blanket at Chehaw???





Negative! That one stays with me!


----------



## blues brother (Nov 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Negative! That one stays with me!


Sleep light my friend and dont let me fix you a drank!!


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Nov 17, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## fishbum2000 (Nov 17, 2013)

Purdy werk


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 17, 2013)

blues brother said:


> Sleep light my friend and dont let me fix you a drank!!



We'll fix him up at Chehaw blues brother!


----------



## Redbow (Nov 25, 2013)

That's a mighty fine blade you have there.


----------



## ghost8026 (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow I love the size of that knife there and ol ironwood always turns out beautiful


----------



## camo73 (Nov 27, 2013)

nice i would love to have one.


----------



## SAhunter (Nov 27, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Northwestretriever (Jan 27, 2014)

I want one of these!!!! 

That's one sweet looking knife.  I love desert ironwood.


----------



## Gobbler Down (Jan 27, 2014)

Very clean lines and looks like a great deal of care went into its design.  It's a winner!


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks again....much appreciated.


----------

